# Sticky  Introduction to Modding



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

So you want to make a mod, but don't know where to start? There are a few important steps to keep in mind when making a mod. These apply to both beginners and experienced modders.

The first step is to pick a game that you enjoy playing. There's no point putting time and effort into a Mod if you won't even enjoy playing it. Once you have your game of choice, the next step is to decide what type of Mod you would like to create. Here are a few examples:
- Create a new level.
- Create a new quest.
- Create new assets (Models, textures or sounds).
- Alter existing assets (Change a texture on a weapon, alter an NPC's dialogue etc.)

After deciding what your Mod will achieve, the next (and most important) step is to plan out the design. It is important to be very thorough at this stage. You need to make sure your idea is feasible. If you are creating a new quest, you may want to create storyboards covering key plot points. Scripts can also be written for new dialogue. Sketches or floorplans can be drawn if designing a new level. This will help you visualise how the map will come together and also help identify empty or overcrowded areas. You can also create sketches of new models or characters. You can later use these sketches as a reference when building the final product.

If you are new to modding, you should start small. It is far more satisfying completing a small Mod, than spending months working on a Mod and never completing it. A good tip is to avoid what is called 'Feature Creep'. This means constantly introducing new features that were not in your original design. Doing so will make the mod unwieldy and can result in a Mod that is never completed.

Once your design is fleshed out, you need to schedule time to work on your Mod and stick to it. You will make more progress doing an hour a day for a week, rather than spending 7 hours working late into the night on a weekend. Doing this will ensure that you stay fresh and motivated. 'Cramming' too much into one session will burn out your enthusiasm for the Mod and the quality will suffer.

Once actual work on the Mod has gotten to the stage where parts of it are 'playable', you may want to release Alpha and Beta versions. Having friends, family or even an online community give feedback on your Mod will help identify parts of the Mod they dislike or feel are broken. This can also help identify bugs and balance the Mod if certain things are either weak or too powerful.

Once the Mod is complete, the next step is to polish, polish, polish. Get rid of as many bugs as possible. Make sure it is stable, balanced, and most importantly, fun. Once you feel you have done all you can, you need to get your Mod out there. Promote it by creating a website for it, or upload it to a community Mod website related to the game.

If you are interested in modding I hope this has helped you.
If you have any questions, create a new thread and ask away. Our team will do the best it can to help.

Remember, the most important thing is to always have fun.


----------

